# Something white appearing on plants



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

I started the cycle for 20 gallon successfully. Got my water to 2ppm(i heard its enough for 20 gallons), but now i have other problem. Something white growing on my plants. There is a picture. What can that be? Im worried.

http://cs316121.userapi.com/v316121011/a5/Xyq0O6gs3A8.jpg


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

Maybe its all the glare, but im having a hard time seeing anything on your plants. Try taking a picture tonight when the sun is down.


----------



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

I circled it, but its weird that u cant see it.


----------



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

Nobody knows whats that?


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

Still cant identify it with a blurry pic like that.

Probably some sort of algae....


----------



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

Probably. It cant be fungus in new aquarium right?


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes. It took about 3 days for fungus to start covering some plant bulbs I bought from Walmart. Have you added anything that may have already had fungus growing on it?


----------



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

No. The plants are fake.


----------



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

Could the Ammonia that add be the problem?


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it actually growing? I don't believe ammonia could cause it. I would definitely wash the plant off and closely observe your substrate just in case some fungus somehow got in.

Could it possibly be just pieces of paper towel from you wiping the tank off after the initial rinse?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Have you looked really really closely? 

any chance they are snails?

also what in you water is 2ppm?

If it is ammonia that is too high and should be unmeasureable.


----------



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

How would snails get in there, if i didn't buy any? 

It's not a paper towel. I tried to wash it off, but it didn't go away. This white stuff(like cotton) surrounds the leaves.

I had to use the needle, to clean it. Thats how hard it was.

The Ammonia is at 2ppm.


----------



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyway i cleaned it, the best way i could. So will see if it comes back.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Has it come back?


----------

